# Upper GI endoscopy, colonoscopy, anyone ever had one?



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

I have been issues with gas and bloating for a while now and my gastroenterologist wants to do a upper GI endoscopy and colonoscopy which requires sedation I have great fears about this because I have severe obstructive sleep apnea and I am wondering about the safety of these procedures for people like me any help and advice would be great.

I just thought it was weird that they would recommend a very expensive procedures after I've only been bloated about a week and constipated with severe gas make me feel like they were just have to take my money.

I ate some prunes and cleaned up diet for two days and I feel much better. I just don't think a semi fit 35 year old needs these procedures.

By the way I do take hydrocone 10-325 for pain and Valium(with a shit diet) for anxiety both if which slow the bowel and are notorious for constipating people.

So at this point I am taking hi fibers, staying heavily hydrated, and choosing to clean up my diet before I even think about doing those are the procedures. And if the issue clears itself up  I will have no need to do these procedures with all in my opinion. What do you think?


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Going down to TRT level doses until I fix the gut, prunes and raspberries are awesome


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

Sounds like a wise decision to me


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

Phoe2006 said:


> Sounds like a wise decision to me



I knew braddah Phoe would be quick on the response


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 21, 2014)

I try and avoid surgery and medication at all costs. That being said if it doesn't clear up in 2-4 weeks I'd definitely think about it to see what's really going on


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

After two days of doing heavy berries fibers gingers tease and eating semi clean I already feel much better so amazing


----------



## BigBob (Nov 21, 2014)

Opiates can cause some serious constipation. I think your hi fiber approach is smart. We are what we eat. I've had to make some serious changes in my dietb recently also. Keep it up bro.


----------



## thebrick (Nov 21, 2014)

Agreed that I would try these conservative methods first. Do you really need the hydro? That is some serious stuff to use regularly and known to cause dependence.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

thebrick said:


> Agreed that I would try these conservative methods first. Do you really need the hydro? That is some serious stuff to use regularly and known to cause dependence.



True dat


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 21, 2014)

The narcotics will cause constipation or worse if you don't stay hydrated.  Fiber in the diet is a must but you have to stay hydrated.  You can become constipated from too much fiber and not enough water.

As for endoscopy and colonoscopy, I had both done a couple of times while I was going through the diagnostic process with cancer.  There's nothing hard about it.  You'll have to fast the day before and clear your bowels with whatever product they have you take...PEG, Magnesium Citrate, etc...This is the worst part!  It won't hurt to know that everything is okay in the gut and colon.


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 21, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> The narcotics will cause constipation or worse if you don't stay hydrated.  Fiber in the diet is a must but you have to stay hydrated.  You can become constipated from too much fiber and not enough water.
> 
> As for endoscopy and colonoscopy, I had both done a couple of times while I was going through the diagnostic process with cancer.  There's nothing hard about it.  You'll have to fast the day before and clear your bowels with whatever product they have you take...PEG, Magnesium Citrate, etc...This is the worst part!  It won't hurt to know that everything is okay in the gut and colon.



Thank you sir, this stuff is causing me heavy panic attacks, then I take Valium so I don't lose my mind, I weaning off the opiates...


----------



## *Bio* (Nov 23, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Thank you sir, this stuff is causing me heavy panic attacks, then I take Valium so I don't lose my mind, I weaning off the opiates...



Get some Kratom!  Let Queefer at PM know what you're going through and he'll let you know the best one to take.  I'll bet you don't need Norco or Valium with Kratom!


----------



## xchewbaccax777 (Nov 23, 2014)

*Bio* said:


> Get some Kratom!  Let Queefer at PM know what you're going through and he'll let you know the best one to take.  I'll bet you don't need Norco or Valium with Kratom!



Its not dangerous?


----------



## Phoe2006 (Nov 23, 2014)

xchewbaccax777 said:


> Its not dangerous?


No I tried and good stuff. Just pm queefer and tell him what your problem is and he'll tell you which strain is best.


----------

